# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Kuntaliitokset ja joukkoliikenteen kehittäminen

## LateZ

Kuntaliitoksia on viime aikoina tehty varsin paljon. Vanhojen ostosopimusten umpeutuessa lääninhallitusten ostoliikenteen sijaan tarvitaan ilmeisesti varsin paljon kuntien ostoliikennettä. Onko jossainpäin maatamme uusissa suurkunnissa aidosti alettu kehittää joukkoliikennettä jatkamalla kaupunkilinjoja tai luomalla jotain aivan uutta, vai jääkö satsaus julkiseen liikenteeseen vain noiden entisten läänien ostovuorojen ostamiseen?

Kuoreveden kunnan liityttyä Jämsään alettiin ajaa M-L bussilinjaa Halli-Jämsä, perjantaisin ja sunnuntaisin ajetaan sitten junataksia Jämsän asemalle. Ennen tuo väli oli yksittäisten vakiovuorojen varassa. Oikein muuta kuntaliitosten muassaan tuomaa kehitystä joukkoliikenteessä ei äkkiä tule mieleen. Kertokaa, jos tiedätte toteutuneista hankkeista ja suunnitelmista. Uusi henkilöliikennelaki antaisi varmaankin mahdollisuuksia paljon juuri näissä tapauksissa. Epäilen vain päättäjien ja suunnittelijoiden tietotaidon riittämistä hyvän julkisen liikenteen tekemiseen. Toisaalta joukkoliikenneverkosto rapistuu maassamme hyvää vauhtia. Kehittäminen pitäisi aloittaa mielestäni pienin askelin, mutta heti eikä odottaa kymmentä vuotta lain voimaantuloa ja siirtymäajan päättymistä. 

Kuntaliitos toisi tilaisuuden miettiä ainakin uuden kunnan kaikki ostoliikenne alusta alkaen uusiksi. Samalla luulisi joitakin paineita tulevan myös kaupungin ja entisten kuntakeskusten välisen liikenteen kehittämiselle.

----------


## dima

Kun Lappeenranta ja Joutseno yhdistyvät vuoden vaihteessa, saavat joutsenolaisetkin mahdollisuuden ostaa Lappeenrannan Kauunkikortin. Se on 10 halvempi, kuin Etelä-Karjalan seutulippu. Muita joukkoliikenteeseen liittyviä muutoksia ei ole tulossa.

Tässä tapauksessa linjaston kehittäminen on melko hankalaa, kun kaupunkien keskustat ovat melko kaukana toisistaan. Jos linjasto säilyy nykyisellään, on se ainakin arkisin kohtuullinen.

----------


## Waltsu

Velkuan liittyessä Naantaliin lienee tarpeen perustaa näiden paikkojen välille joukkoliikenneyhteys. Nykyään Velkuaa palvelee vain Turusta Lemun ja Askaisten kautta kulkeva linja.

Seutulipun ulkoraja kulkee saaristossa nyt Paraisten ja Nauvon välissä. Laajeneeko kelpoisuus kattamaan koko Länsi-Turunmaan kaupungin eli Houtskariin asti? (Iniöön ei taida busseja kulkea.)

Turkulaisten ykkösvyöhyke kattaa Kaarinan ja Naantalin, muttei näihin liittyviä kuntia. Laajeneeko ykkösvyöhyke myös uusille alueille? Tällöin Velkuaan pääsisi halvemmalla lipulla kuin Ruskolle... Poistuvatko turkulaisten vyöhykkeet vallan?

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Ennen Iin ja Kuivaniemen liitosta Ii kuului Oulun seutulippualueeseen ja Kuivaniemi Kemin-Tornion seutulippualueeseen.  Nyt ilmeisesti uusi Ii kuuluu kumpaankin.

----------


## killerpop

Sahalahden tullessa osaksi Kangasalaa, tuli Sahalahdellekin käyttöön edullinen Tampereen kaupunkiseudun seutulippu. Kokeilun omaisesti lisättiin muutama Sahalahti-Kangasala -vuoro (jotka taisivat muodostaa jopa Kangasalan sisäisen heilurin käyden Ruutanassa?). Kokeilu loppui kuitenkin lyhyeen ja kesti suunnilleen talviaikataulujen voimaantulosta aina vuodenvaihteeseen.

----------


## killerpop

Viialasta ja Toijalasta syntyneessä Akaa:ssa on yritetty parantaa sisäistä liikennettä.

Viime talvena aloitti Valkeakosken Liikenteen 11:35 Toijala-Viiala ja 11:50 Viiala-Toijala -vuoro. Nyt kaupunki osti enemmän ja toinenkin vuoro saatiin (tosin paikkaamaan entistä lakkautettua Hämeenlinna-Tampere -vuoroparia) 10:35 Toijala-Viiala ja 10:50 Viiala-Toijala.

Kaupunki on tiettävästi ostanut myös jotain liikennettä Hämeen Turistiautoltakin.

----------

